# Scarlet Badis ;; lots of pics!



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I've just finished setting up the 8gal for my scarlet badi's. I LOVE how it turned out. There are 2.2 scarlet badis, as far as I can tell - the "females" may be males, who knows, they are so young. Also have some ghost shrimp in there.

I'm really loving these guys, they are finding their own little homes. They are voracious eaters, they love bloodworms.

I'm sorry to anyone with dialup but I am going to post a whole lot of pictures  They haven't come into their full colours yet (they are still angry with me), and I have not yet mastered the art of aquarium photography, and the water is still a tad cloudy, but here goes 


















































































And my two supervisors 



















Thanks guys!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

NICE! nice set up


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yes very nice....i love the way u got it set up....great job


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

Very nice tank ya got there! And the badis are so cute!


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

i dont know which I like better, the snake or the fish  very nice pics. kitty is cute too


----------

